# Headers  &  Girder  Spans



## globe trekker (Jun 24, 2011)

I am looking for some clarity / guidance.

Which sections / tables apply to site built girders  &  headers for interior

walls  &  cased openings?   We are using the 2006 IRC.

Thanks ya'll!    

.


----------



## codeworks (Jun 24, 2011)

R.802.9 Framing of openings, 2006 IRC, addresses openings, headers bering doubled where over 4 feet wide, etc. Girders are in 502.5.1 and 502.5.2. you may want to go back to R 502 to "follow the trail". Hope this helps.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you "codeworks" !


----------



## codeworks (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad to help. We learn from each other.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 24, 2011)

Globe: For 2006 IRC, check sections R602.7 - 602.7.2 for headers located in wall assemblies and R502.5 for other girder assemblies. 802.9 referenced above addresses headers as components of framed openings in ceiling and floor assemblies. Be sure and read the footnotes under the tables R502.5(1) & R502.5(2) for misc. detail.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jobsaver!

I have a Residential application with a cased opening of 10 ft.

between "points of bearing". The plans show 2 - 2" x 12" 's

as proposed to be installed.

I am questioning the span distance of using 2 - 2" x 12" 's.

.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jun 24, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Thanks Jobsaver!I have a Residential application with a cased opening of 10 ft.
> 
> between "points of bearing". The plans show 2 - 2" x 12" 's
> 
> ...


Even with a building width of just 20' supporting a roof and ceiling, you'd only get 9'9" with just 2 2X12's

Bill


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 27, 2011)

KZQuixote,

My thoughts exactly!   Thanks!

.


----------

